
Sea level rise from ice sheets track worst-case climate change scenario - throwaway5752
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/08/200831112101.htm
======
throwaway5752
_" The melting is overtaking the climate models we use to guide us, and we are
in danger of being unprepared for the risks posed by sea level rise."_

